# How about beta girl.



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

you will have to travel in time 100 years ago when they were raised when that mentalilty.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

manticore said:


> you will have to travel in time 100 years ago when they were raised when that mentalilty.


As an alfa plus man turned current beta I'd say it is not the century we live in. It is nature not nurture.

How I define what beta is and when to be a beta makes a difference too.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Describe this, "beta", girl you desire, please.


I've been away for some time. I guess I need to read what a beta (man) mean and come back.


Edit, another one; do we all have to be alfa ?

When it comes to that definetely yes. But alfa people in general iritates me.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Too bad. 

This subject has potential. Are you too drunk to develop it?


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wouldn't like Beta as in completely lacking any kind of confidence or being able to stand up and be speak your mind. 

But having a girl who's a tad bit more dependent then your typical woman, as in needing you for a lot for confirmation and general contact. Guess it would make that "I'm your protector" need in me feel pretty good, knowing you're really wanted and stuff. Guess you could say it strokes the ego too.

Guess clingy is the word most people would use. So unlike dudes who tend to not like clingy girls, I tend to like some clingyness. Not exactly stalker level, but "please let me sit with you all night" clingy.


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

I think he wants an FOB girl.


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

Singledude21 said:


> I wouldn't like Beta as in completely lacking any kind of confidence or being able to stand up and be speak your mind.
> 
> But having a girl who's a tad bit more dependent then your typical woman, as in needing you for a lot for confirmation and general contact. Guess it would make that "I'm your protector" need in me feel pretty good, knowing you're really wanted and stuff. Guess you could say it strokes the ego too.
> 
> Guess clingy is the word most people would use. So unlike dudes who tend to not like clingy girls, I tend to like some clingyness. Not exactly stalker level, but "please let me sit with you all night" clingy.


We exist. But for some I would say life has taught us that we will only get screwed over sadly. Since our attraction to natural aplha's also means they are much more likely to be douches.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I get what you're saying... i dated a guy for a very short period. One if the things he did that drove me insane was to cater to me... get me water, carry my shopping bags, etc. Drove me insane. I want an equal, not made to feel like a dependent child. My son makes me carry his crap for him all of the time. Me? Fully capable. I could never be in a relationship that made me feel dependent in any way. Maybe a lot of that has to do with the fact that my mom stayed in a miserable marriage for years because she was too scared to live on her own. She is on her 3rd marriage and dated all of the a few months.... she is extremely Co - dependent.

OP there are ethnicities you could target if that is what floats your boat.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

For me having someone dote on makes me feel like I'm not an equal in the relationship. That I'm perceived as being the weaker sex, I suppose. I don't mind chivalry to a point, but constant doting irritates me. I'm not a princess, not incapable. I am however a divorced mom that left an abusive marriage...

It was recently that I realized that anyone that threatens me feeling capable of taking care of myself makes that person hard for me to be around. I support myself, own my home, have no family for help, run marathons... I'm strong and used to taking care of myself. 

I am on crutches with a broken foot, I wouldn't even ask a recent friend I had over to get my phone from the counter. (I'm also obviously very stubborn. ) 

I admire your desire to care and take care of your woman, for me it makes me feel perceived as weak / not an equal... and I don't like feeling like that. Most women are not like me. One of my best friends is a very successful entrepreneur, and she does want the chivalry, feeling taken care of, etc.

And just for edification the instance with the shopping bag... it was one small bag that had a sweater for my child in it. And I wasn't on crutches then


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Too late, I've turned. Only Beta around here is in the fish tank.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> aw come on HNU. You were my last hope.
> 
> What is a beta girl, anyway? Is she the same as what they called a girlie girl? I was never quite sure what that meant either. The one I knew who called herself that, turned out to be more alpha than any of them.


I have been known to (1) do mending (2) bake very nice goodies and (3) give spectacular BJ's but only when I FEEL like giving. The un-deserving can read it and weep, and there is nobody currently who I've found to be deserving. So there it is. No outlet for even a Beta hobbyist. :rofl:

In fact, I'm even switching to the boy-nickname I had when I was a kid. Manning up. Sorry, have even let the hair on my legs grow until I have an occasion to wear a dress or rub em up against someone/thing.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

No offense to anyone but I think there are a few beta women posting on TAM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

CouldItBeSo said:


> No offense to anyone but I think there are a few beta women posting on TAM.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I tend to equate Beta with Codependent...
So, yes, probably quite a few, but if they hang around here they won't be for long.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a unicorn


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> No offense to anyone but I think there are a few beta women posting on TAM.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The thing is though for a number of guys, a Beta women actually is very desirable. Needy, a lil submissive, giving extra affection and maybe just downright spoiling her guy a little bit.


Beta guys on the other hand are the ones who lose out. Don't know of many girls who want a submissive, clingy spoiling BF/H unless she either doesn't respect him or just plans to use him. The Beta girl on the other hand can have those same qualities and get respect from a good guy because he feels he properly filled that shining white knight role, and the ego loves that


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Singledude21 said:


> The thing is though for a number of guys, a Beta women actually is very desirable. Needy, a lil submissive, giving extra affection and maybe just downright spoiling her guy a little bit.
> 
> 
> Beta guys on the other hand are the ones who lose out. Don't know of many girls who want a submissive, clingy spoiling BF/H unless she either doesn't respect him or just plans to use him. The Beta girl on the other hand can have those same qualities and get respect from a good guy because he feels he properly filled that shining white knight role, and the ego loves that


Beta woman to me is someone who has resigned to the patriarchal society without any questions and it is not a compliment. I don't want a yes-woman. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> You look like a kitten to me.


haha
I was going to change my avatar to an unicorn, but I just cannot get rid of my kitty! SHe is just so adorable!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is this song "Beta girl" behavior??

Beneath You're Beautiful - Labrinth feat. Emeli Sande - Electronic Earth (LYRICS!) - YouTube


----------

